# How to reproduce this?



## ToddN84 (Aug 1, 2011)

I was wondering what would be an easy and quick way to reproduce something like this on multiple paddles. It looks like it is burned but I am terrible when it comes to drawing or burning something like this. This paddle will be used to stir crawfish when boiling them so it must be food safe and able to with stand boiling water. Thanks


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

My guess is it is vcarved with a cnc and then stained in the routed area.


----------



## ToddN84 (Aug 1, 2011)

Is there a cheaper alternative that you would suggest?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ttharp said:


> My guess is it is vcarved with a cnc and then stained in the routed area.


Dunno about stain, looks more like shadows to me.

For a cheaper alternative id go with a template and guide bushing on a regular old router. Or a router in a pantograph for a fancier option


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

epicfail48 said:


> Dunno about stain, looks more like shadows to me.
> 
> For a cheaper alternative id go with a template and guide bushing on a regular old router. Or a router in a pantograph for a fancier option


What you suggest will work, but it will only reproduce the words. The style of lettering will not be the same. With a router bit the thickness of the line will be constant.

I cannot think of anything other than CNC or hand carving that will produce the exact same style.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If plain lettering only would do it for you there are router jigs you can buy to do this. The CNC or hand carving is the only way to make exactly what is pictured.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I had one of these several years back and it might work for you. 
http://www.sears.com/craftsman-deluxe-router-pantograph/p-00925187000P

You will have to come up with your own lettering style though.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

BigJim said:


> I had one of these several years back and it might work for you.
> http://www.sears.com/craftsman-deluxe-router-pantograph/p-00925187000P
> 
> You will have to come up with your own lettering style though.


Jeepers, I didn't even know those were still available..:thumbsup:


----------



## ToddN84 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks. Im gonna give the pentagragraph a try. Has anyone ever used one? Ive seen them before but looked liked they were too much of a p.i.t.a.


----------

